# Milan's Canal Revival - Urban Regeneration



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

There are only three canals left in Milan. Many of Milan's canals were drained and covered during the Fascist Era and are there buildings built on top of these former canals?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> are there buildings built on top of these former canals?


No


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Great news, Milan was stunning when I visited (6 years ago now) and this is looking very good (making a stunning city look ever better). I'm starting to be a huge fan of these projects and canals like these since they really do a lot to the aesthetics of a city (as was mentioned, the cafes and restaurants) so it's going to a great investment in a great project.


----------



## shirak_banana (Nov 2, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> There are only three canals left in Milan. Many of Milan's canals were drained and covered during the Fascist Era and are there buildings built on top of these former canals?


not buldings,only streets


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Should those streets be removed?
I may need a map of Milan's canal system.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Should those streets be removed?


 As I said they want to act like that in some way... but it is not simple

By covering 'em ancient canals have been damaged and you have to make a quite total reconstruction; then there are recent underground infrastructure (like metro) which probably interfer with 'em in some points


> I may need a map of Milan's canal system.


Here two ones: the first of '700 the second one of 1913 (I hope to individuate canals was quite clear in these maps)



















In this little pic the covered _Cerchia dei Navigli_ (Canals ring)


----------



## shirak_banana (Nov 2, 2006)

i edited a part of the big picture about the most central canal ring (now completely covered)....

in blue, i draw the streets large enough for a re-opening of the canals....


----------



## shirak_banana (Nov 2, 2006)

a little better :tongue4:


----------

